# Was sind eure Hobbys (ausser Hardware - und Gaming) ?



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Moin!

Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr ausser Hardware - und Gaming für Interessen habt.
Bei mir sind das: Fotografie (bin aber noch Anfänger), Musik machen (hauptsächlich am PC  ), Musik hören, Filme sammeln/gucken, Natur/Tiere, Philosophie/Naturwissenschaften (meistens populäre Lektüren), Schach. Früher habe ich noch regelmäßig Sport gemacht. Ich habe Tischtennis im Verein gespielt und bin ins Fitnessstudio gegangen.  Dort habe ich Kraft/Ausdauertraining betrieben. Das ist aber schon eine Weile her. Außerdem war ich als Kind/Jugendlicher im Schützenverein und habe Luftgewehr geschossen. Wenn Corona gelockert wurde möchte ich auch wieder zum Schiessen gehen. Da es für mich entspannend ist. Und man schiesst ja nur auf Zielscheiben. Als Kind hatte ich auch mal Briefmarken gesammelt. Eine Märklin Modelleisenbahn hatte ich auch. Bewegen tu ich mich noch indem ich mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahre. Und Spaziergänge mit meiner Frau mache. Als Haustiere haben wir zwei Wellensittiche. Früher hatten wir auch Meerschweinchen. Und bei meinen Eltern Katzen, Hühner, Enten, Kaninchen und Tauben.

Was sind eure Hobbys?


----------



## Tolotos66 (13. Mai 2021)

Familie würde ich jetzt nicht als Hobby bezeichnen  
Sport mache ich, um mich fit zu halten. > Also eigentlich auch kein Hobby.
Mein Hobby/Leidenschaft (alles rund um den PC mal ausgenommen) ist Lesen, Lesen, Lesen. Und da bin ich sehr breit aufgestellt.
Vllt. noch ein ganz klein bißchen meinen kleinen Flitzer. Nach dem, mir altem Ochsen, meine Frau das Motorradfahren "verboten" hat.
Frauen können ja soooo überzeugend sein 
Gruß T.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Familie würde ich jetzt nicht als Hobby bezeichnen


Manche Hobbys von mir teile ich mir mit meiner Frau und meinen Sohn. Z.B. wenn wir zusammen einen Film gucken oder spazieren gehen und ich dann Bilder mache. Musik (meistens hören). Oder durch unsere Haustiere.
Ich bin auch am überlegen mehr zu kochen. Das ist dann auch ein Hobby was man sich mit der Familie teilen kann.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Mai 2021)

Durch die Natur (Wälder) laufen, mich auf Seen mit Schlauchboot oder SUP fortbewegen, Fußball spielen, mich mit Freunden treffen, neue Menschen kennenlernen, mit interessanten/vernunftbegabten/zu kritischem Denken fähigen Menschen sprechen, Radfahren (Straße und Gelände), Sachbücher (oft Altorientalistik) lesen, unbekannte Regionen erkunden, Berge ohne Hilfsmittel besteigen (nicht klettern), Reisen in naturbelassene Gebiete, etwas Eisen bewegen.

Edit: Hardware und Gaming sind keine Hobbys mehr.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Edit: Hardware und Gaming sind keine Hobbys mehr.


Warum sind das keine Hobbys mehr? Für mich schon. Wenn man das nicht gerade beruflich macht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum sind das keine Hobbys mehr? Für mich schon. Wenn man das nicht gerade beruflich macht.


Es interessiert mich weniger als die anderen Dinge. Präferenzen ändern sich.
Etwas Total Waaagh geht natürlich, aber das ist dann auch das einzige, was ich momentan noch ab und zu spiele.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Es interessiert mich weniger als die anderen Dinge. Präferenzen ändern sich.
> Etwas Total Waaagh geht natürlich, aber das ist dann auch das einzige, was ich momentan noch ab und zu spiele.


Ja manchmal verlagert sich das. Ich habe auch mal Monate lang gar nicht gespielt. Aktuell spiele ich nur noch "Path of Exile". Da habe ich mitlerweile 350 Stunden zusammen. In ca 3-4 Monaten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja manchmal verlagert sich das. Ich habe auch mal Monate lang gar nicht gespielt. Aktuell spiele ich nur noch "Path of Exile". Da habe ich mitlerweile 350 Stunden zusammen. In ca 3-4 Monaten.


Außerdem haben wird endlich mal durchgehend zweistellige Temperaturen. Sobald die Sonne scheint, bin ich nach der Arbeit dann sowieso draußen. Gehe übrigens auch gern bei Regen und Gewitter spazieren.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Außerdem haben wird endlich mal durchgehend zweistellige Temperaturen. Sobald die Sonne scheint, bin ich nach der Arbeit dann sowieso draußen.


Im Sommer zocke ich auch weniger. Da fällt mir gerade ein... es wird mal wieder Zeit den PC sauber zu machen.
Es wird zwar in der Wohnung nicht richtig heiss, aber doch etwas wärmer als jetzt. So 3-4 Grad.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2021)

Ab wann ist ein Hobby ein Hobby? Reicht es, sich für Dinge zu interessieren? Oder muss man sie regelmäßig aktiv betreiben und dafür einen großen Aufwand betreiben? 🤔

Unabhängig von dieser Frage, liste ich jetzt einfach mal auf:

- Science Fiction inkl. der ganzen "Background-Lore" (vor allem die großen Franchises, wie Star Trek, Star Wars, BSG, B5)
- Geschichte (allgemein)
- Militärgeschichte und Militärtechnik
- Plastikmodellbau (wenn ich denn mal Zeit fünde...)
- Politik und Gewerkschaft (in beidem auch "ehrenamtlich" aktiv)
- Kochen (im Sinne von: ich koche gerne und probiere gerne mal was aus, habe aber keinerlei Super-Mega-Chefkoch-Equipment-Firlefanz.)
- Lesen (logischerweise viel zu den schon oben genannten Themen, aber gerne auch mal Mystery-Thriller oder Dark Fantasy oder Klassiker im Reclam-Format)
- Meine Katze
- Mit Freunden treffen um bei beliebigen Getränken (meist aber doch Bier  ) über Gott und Lotte zu diskutieren.
- Punk-/ Hardcore-/ Ska-Konzerte (man, wir sehr ich das vermisse...)


----------



## Schori (13. Mai 2021)

Neben dem PC koche (und esse) ich sehr gerne, auch sehr ausgefallene Sachen aus anderen Ländern. Inzw. einiges aus der asiatischen Küche.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2021)

Och Interessen hab ich gefühlt Hunderte, das wäre müßig das aufzuzählen. Aber echtes Hobby (im Sinne von täglich und langfristig ausüben und so gut wie irgend möglich darin werden weil es dauerhaft motoivierend für mich ist) ist praktisch nur Trompete spielen.
Das mache ich jetzt seit 25 Jahren und mittlerweile (bzw. schon länger) auf einem Level wo ich wenn nicht grade Lockdown wäre sogar davon (über-)leben könnte. Nur ist der damit verbundene Lebenswandel nicht mein Fall, die Bezahlung in aller Regel deutlich schlechter als bei meinem "echten" Job und ich glaube auch wenn ichs professionell machen würde (was bedeutet 4-8 Stunden täglich und zwingend) wäre der Spaßcharakter stark in Gefahr.

Die Version normalen Job haben und sein Hobby abseits des üblichen Vereinslebens gelegentlich dafür nutzen wenns sich grade anbietet etwas nebenher damit zu verdienen gefällt mir deutlich besser. Ende 2019 hab ich zuletzt ne Profinummer mitgespielt und einige Aufführungen eines Musicals im Graben gesessen. Sowas ist wenn mans ein, zwei Mal im Jahr macht cool ("einmal mit Profis arbeiten!"  ) aber ganz ehrlich, nachdem man dann 10 Tage lang oder so jeden Abend dasselbe runtergespielt hat nervts mich schon - ich kann schon verstehen warum Vollprofis die das jahrelang machen psychisch so fertig sind.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber echtes Hobby (im Sinne von täglich und langfristig ausüben und so gut wie irgend möglich darin werden weil es dauerhaft motoivierend für mich ist) ist praktisch nur Trompete spielen.


Gibt es ein "echtes" Hobby was man täglich ausüben *muß*? Oder reicht auch regelmäßig?
Selbst unregelmäßige Dinge würde ich zum Hobby zählen. Wenn man sie immer wieder macht.
Primär zählen für mich Aktivitäten dazu welche man in seiner Freizeit ausübt. Und gerne macht.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2021)

Ganz kleine Arbeiten mit Holz, einfach weil ich Holz mag (habe kein Platz für eine Werkstatt/Hobbyraum, handwerkliche Fähigkeiten sowieso nicht^^). 
Und kochen. Gerne und viel. Aber ganz normale Sachen, durch sämtliche Küchen. Brauche keinen Sous Vide Kocher zu hause oder muss mein Spiegelei mit Trüffel essen.
Für gute Messer zahle ich mittlerweile aber auch wesentlich mehr bzw. macht einfach spaß viel damit zu schnippeln


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gibt es ein "echtes" Hobby was man täglich ausüben *muß*? Oder reicht auch regelmäßig?


MÜSSEN tuste gar nix. Das Problem ist, dass du keine Chance hast wirklich gut zu werden wenn dus nicht machst.

Kleiner Hintergrund:
Ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Trompete (oder jedes anderen Blechblasinstrumentes) spielen ist es, seinen Ansatz zu trainieren und leistungsfähig zu halten. Das ist die Kombination aus Muskelkraft/Ausdauer in den Backen (der Muskel heißt tatsächlich "Trompetermuskel" ) und Flexibilität in den Lippen. Wenn du diese Dinge 3 Tage lang nicht benutzt ist es wie bei jedem anderen muskelbasierten Sport auch - der Muskel baut ab und die Flexibilität lässt nach. Deine Spieltechnik (gespeichert im Gehirn) ist nicht schlechter geworden, dennoch kannst du viel schlechter und weniger ausdauernd spielen als 3 Tage vorher. Da auf einem hohen Trainingslevel es viel länger dauert das wieder aufzubauen als es zu verlieren (Kraft-/Ausdauersportler kennen das Problem...) ist es wenns blöd kommt so, dass du für 3 Tage nicht trainiert mehrere Wochen brauchst um wieder aufs Ausgangslevel zu kommen.
Zusätzlich ists so, dass du deine Technik nur dann wirklich verbessern kannst wenn dein Ansatz fit ist. Bedeutet wenn ich nur 2x die Woche trainiere bin ich ständig damit beschäftigt wieder den Ansatz aufzubauen (mit langweiligen theoretischen Tonübungen...) und kann kaum wirklich technisch besser werden.

Das sind natürlich alles Probleme die du als normaler just for fun Vereins-/Hobbyspieler nicht hast, die wenigsten Hobbytrompeter üben öfter als 1-2x pro Woche... wie der Läufer der halt ein, zwei Mal die Woche seine 5km abspult um halbwegs fit zu sein. Reicht ja den meisten auch. Die spielen aber eben auch auf einem deutlich schlechteren Level das mir nicht reicht - und ab einem gewissen Leistungsstand gehts halt nicht mehr anders. Wenn du nen Marathon in 4 Stunden schaffen willst kannste nicht nur 1x pro Woche laufen gehen, genauso kannste nicht nur 1x die Woche üben wenn du ein 3 Stunden langes Musical durchhalten musst.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2021)

Ob nun regelmäßig oder täglich hängt vermutlich vom eigenen Anspruch an sich selbst und vom Hobby ab. 
Wenn du ein Musikinstrument richtig beherrschen möchtest oder eine Sportart (weil du davon vielleicht auch leben möchtest), muss man natürlich viel üben.
Geht dann schon in die Richtig Hobby zum Beruf machen; oder auch einfach "nur" so gut sein, dass man ein wenig Geld mit verdienen könnte. Muss natürlich nicht sein, einige Sachen/Hobbies will man  einfach gut können/perfektionieren, einfach weil's einem selbst Spaß macht(!).
Für mich heißt Hobby eher "Kopf abschalten", sich mal etwas ganz anderem widmen als Arbeit (mit welcher man Geld verdient und seine Miete zahlt).
Ich übe z.B. gerade mit meinem neuen Nakiri Gurke zu schälen. Brauch ich nicht zum überleben, aber ich möchte diese Schnitttechnik einfach gut beherrschen. Mach ich nicht täglich, aber regelmäßig


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ob nun regelmäßig oder täglich hängt vermutlich vom eigenen Anspruch an sich selbst und vom Hobby ab.


So ist es. Es ist schwer bei "künstlerischen" Hobbys wie Musikinstrumenten da ne Skala/Wertung zu finden. Sagen wir mal man nutzt wie beim Schach ne Art Elo-Rating. Manch einer ist völlig zufrieden wenn ers auf 1500 schafft und im Vereinsleben gut mitspielen kann. Anderen reicht vielleicht schon 1200 womit man irgendwie mitschwimmen kann, manches halt weglässt aber den Verein mit anderen Dingen (Kameradschaftspflege, Vorstandsarbeit usw.) hilft - die Leute sind auch wichtig. Und dann gibts die (wie mich), die mit langanhaltendem Ehrgeiz in die Profiliga über 2000 reinkommen wollen weil:


Caduzzz schrieb:


> einige Sachen/Hobbies will man einfach gut können/perfektionieren, einfach weil's einem selbst Spaß macht(!).


Es ist doch extrem nervig, wenn man irgendwelche Amateurliteratur spielen soll und da schon Probleme ohne Ende hätte, ich hab noch nie verstanden wie das so vielen Leuten Spaß machen kann. Im Amateurverein will ich doch so gut sein, dass ich mir da kaum noch Gedanken machen muss.

Ich meine klar werde ich nie auf 2600+ kommen wie die besten ihrer Art, aber den Anspruch so gut zu werden wie ich es mit meinen Möglichkeiten an Zeit, Aufwand und am Ende auch Talent sein kann (ich schätze mal 2250-2300 ist maximal erreichbar, so 2000-2100 schätze ich mich aktuell) sollte man doch irgendwie haben?




Caduzzz schrieb:


> Für mich heißt Hobby eher "Kopf abschalten"


Ist damit ohne Weiteres möglich - aber auch hier erst dann wenn man ein gutes Level hat. Der 1500er Spieler braucht in aller Regel Noten und Anweisungen um gut zu spielen und muss sich sehr konzentrieren um auch einfachere Sachen gut zu spielen. Der 2000er Spieler nimmt sich sein Instrument und beginnt entspannt frei zu spielen was er gerade möchte oder was er gerade fühlt - automatisch und ohne bewusste Anstrengung. Das kann bis ins Meditative gehen. Das ist der letzte große "Sprung" bei den Spielfähigkeiten der in der Regel bei 1800-2000 irgendwann (vielleicht) passiert und der erste, der nicht durch stumpfes Training erreicht werden kann sondern ein Talent für die Sache erfordert: improvisatorischer Selbstausdruck (mit "Kopf abschalten" ).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (13. Mai 2021)

Mein "Hobby" ist mein Liegerad. Ganz gemütlich mit dem Dreirad durch die Gegend fahren macht schon Spaß.
Ich nutze es aber auch für meine täglichen Aufgaben. Zur Arbeit fahren bei Wind und Wetter, einkaufen fahren, Urlaubstouren incl Camping. 
Also ist es so dass ich selten ohne Fahrrad die Wohnung verlasse.
Ob das nun ein Hobby ist, ich es einfach gerne mache oder eine notwendige Sache ist ist da nebensächlich.
Für mich lohnt ein Auto nicht, die Öffis sind zu voll und mit dem Icletta spare ich Zeit, da ich nicht im Stau stehe und einen Parkplatz suche und nicht auf den nächsten Bus warten muss.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> MÜSSEN tuste gar nix. Das Problem ist, dass du keine Chance hast wirklich gut zu werden wenn dus nicht machst.


Ich habe ja bei meinen Sachen die ich mache auch  den Anspruch mich zu verbessern. Aber nicht  auf Prolevel unbedingt. Ich mache meine Sachen wie ich Lust und Zeit habe.


----------



## P2063 (16. Mai 2021)

Bin Sportschütze, ansonsten 2-3 mal die Woche etwas Fitnesstraining und Rucking (quasi wandern aber man packt sich extra Gewicht in den Rucksack)

Durch Corona dazu gekommen: Bier brauen, Brot backen (der übrig bleibende Biertreber eignet sich dafür hervorragend), eigene Pasta machen


Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Nach dem, mir altem Ochsen, meine Frau das Motorradfahren "verboten" hat.


Hat das irgendwelche rationalen Gründe? Wenn eine Frau mich vor die Wahl stellen würde "ich oder dein Hobby", dann sag ich tschüss und such mir eine die das nicht tut.


----------



## facehugger (16. Mai 2021)

Ich lese gern (heute fast erstaunlich, wa) meist gehts in Richtung SF/Fantasy/Horror/Grusel. Ich fahre zudem eigentlich sehr gerne mein MTB durch die Gegend. In letzter Zeit allerdings beschwert sich schon mein Bike, das ich es zuletzt 2020 durch die Prairie bewegt habe. Ich muss wirklich aufpassen, das ich nicht zu bequem werde.

Tja und dann wäre dann noch das leidliche Thema Kino. Aktuell aufgrund der Lage eher schwierig, aber mein Buddy und ich stehen schon in den Startlöchern, wenn es wieder möglich ist. Das Kfz verlangt auch wieder mal nach etwas mehr Pflege/Zuwendung, früher habe ich da auch *erheblich* mehr Geld und Zeit reininvestiert. 

Heute wird meist nur noch das gemacht, was gemacht werden muss

Einen schönen Sonntag!

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2021)

Als Ausschussmitglied und Mannschaftsführer ist Tennis anscheinend nicht irgend ein Sport und definitiv das (nach/mit dem Couch Gaming) am häufigsten ausgeführte Hobby+Ehrenamt. Dass ich mittlerweile 10 Fuß-Minuten vom Platz wohne schadet sicher auch nicht. Dem entsprechend waren die 6 Monate Zwangspause zuletzt schon extrem. Selbst nach der Kreuzband-OP stand ich schneller wieder auf dem Platz. 
Diverser andere Sport kommt natürlich auch immer Mal wieder dazu aber nicht als DAS Hobby.
Ausserhalb vom Alltag ist die Skifahrerei noch etwas was ich so ausführlich betreibe wie es von NRW aus halt geht. Da die Mitfahrer auch schon das Titelbild des Skimagagzins schmücken durften wage ich zu behaupten dass das Niveau nicht soo schlecht ist.


----------



## Tolotos66 (16. Mai 2021)

P2063 schrieb:


> Hat das irgendwelche rationalen Gründe? Wenn eine Frau mich vor die Wahl stellen würde "ich oder dein Hobby", dann sag ich tschüss und such mir eine die das nicht tut.


Naja, wenn Du von Deiner Dir im Auto entgegenkommenden Frau,  mit einer Bimota SB 6 auf dem Hinterrad um die Kurve fahrend, erwischt wirst, hat man Erklärungsnot.
Ansonsten passt das schon sehr gut und so ganz Unrecht hat sie ja nicht  
Gruß T.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Tennis [...] Skifahrerei


...warum wundert es mich nicht, dass dein Kreuzband im Eimer war?  
Du hast ne ziemlich kniefeindliche Hobbysammlung^^


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...warum wundert es mich nicht, dass dein Kreuzband im Eimer war?
> Du hast ne ziemlich kniefeindliche Hobbysammlung^^


Ach was. Also meiner Erfahrung nach passiert da nicht viel solang man sich nicht im Bruchharsch fest fährt.   
Tennis ist aber tatsächlich nicht soo kritisch was Bänderrisse an geht weil die Chance auf plötzliche Hindernisse nahe 0 liegt. 
Belastet zwar die Knie, aber Traumas sind (erst Recht mit ein bisschen Falltraining aus dem Fussball o.Ä.) mal so garkein Thema.


----------



## blautemple (17. Mai 2021)

Abgesehen vom zocken, alles mit 2 Rädern. In erster Linie Mountainbiken und Motorradfahren, wobei mich beide Fahrzeuge in letzter Zeit scheinbar nicht mögen. Mitte 2019 hat mich das Motorrad auf dem Sachsenring abgeworfen was einen doppelten Oberschenkelhalsbruch zur Folge hatte und Anfang dieses Jahres hat dann das Rad entschieden das es mal wieder an der Zeit war. Da war dann mein Unterarm fällig.
Aber gut, kann passieren, mittlerweile ist wieder alles verheilt und ich kann beide Hobbies wieder ausgiebig ausführen ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

Beim Lesen der Kommentare, fällt mir auf, dass ich neben Gaming/Filme keine Hobbys mehr habe (dazu klammere ich jetzt mal Familie-, Freundschaften pflegen, Sport und Kochen aus). Viel mehr wundert es mich aber, woher ihr die Zeit dazu findet  

Ich bin schon happy, wenn ich abends mal zum gamen komme.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Beim Lesen der Kommentare, fällt mir auf, dass ich neben Gaming/Filme keine Hobbys mehr habe (dazu klammere ich jetzt mal Familie-, Freundschaften pflegen, Sport und Kochen aus). Viel mehr wundert es mich aber, woher ihr die Zeit dazu findet
> 
> Ich bin schon happy, wenn ich abends mal zum gamen komme.


Ich spreche mal für mich: also man macht ja nicht alles aufeinmal. Mal das und mal das.
Manche Dinge mache ich auch Tage oder Wochen gar nicht. Wie man Lust und Zeit hat.


----------



## pedi (17. Mai 2021)

Tonbandgeräte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Viel mehr wundert es mich aber, woher ihr die Zeit dazu findet


Der Spruch ist zugegeben abgedroschen aber meistens leider wahr: Es ist nicht die Zeit die man nicht hat sondern die die man sich nicht nimmt.

Als ich noch Schüler oder Student war dachte ich, jeden tag trainieren (und wenns auch nur mal kurz ist) sei unmöglich weil man die Zeit nicht hätte. Jetzt, wo ich vollzeit arbeite, ggf. noch zusätzlich Weiterbildungen mache und daheim ne Familie mit kleinem Kind habe habe ich VIEL weniger Freizeit als damals - und trotzdem trainiere ich seit dem 1. November 2017 bisher ausnahmslos jeden Tag - weil ich mich damals so entschieden habe.

Es geht - man muss es nur wollen (und zugegeben ein bisschen bescheuert sein...).


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist zugegeben abgedroschen aber meistens leider wahr: Es ist nicht die Zeit die man nicht hat sondern die die man sich nicht nimmt.


Das erinnert mich an einen Spruch eines Bekannten, der sich in mein Gedächtnis einbrannte (kann man das so sagen?). Der meinte mal: "Die größte Lüge in der heutigen Zeit lautet: _Ich habe keine Zeit!_ Jeder hat Zeit, es liegt nur daran welche Prioritäten du setzt."

Dein Beispiel macht für mich nur Sinn, wenn Sport auch tatsächlich als ein Hobby angesehen wird. Ich persönlich mache auch wöchentlich 2-3 mal Sport, ist zwar nicht viel, im Vergleich zu täglich, aber für mich persönlich schon sehr fordernd (Calisthenics, Tabata und Zirkeltraining). Das Gefühl nach dem Sport ist schon super und gesund leben fühlt sich ja auch toll an, aber so richtig Hobby nenn ich das nicht. Weil bei mir eher Muss-Glaubenssätze dahinterstecken, wie "Ich muss trainieren, um körperlich gesund zu bleiben"
Ich definiere Hobby anders: Zu deinem Hobby zwingst du dich nicht. Im Gegenteil: Du wendest dich deinem Hobby sogar gerne und voller Freude zu


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Mai 2021)

Mir geht’s auch so, dass Gaming ziemlich in den Hintergrund gerückt ist. Dafür bin ich jetzt häufiger mit meiner Actioncam unterwegs und drehe YouTube-Filmchen — sofern ich nicht hinterm Schlagzeug oder aufm Motorrad sitze. Die gemeinsamen Treffen mit Freunden im Fußballstadion kommen hoffentlich ab August auch wieder dazu. Seit letzten Sommer bin ich auch wieder viel häufiger mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs, und zwar klassisch ohne E-Antrieb. Die Waage hat mich überstimmt 🤭


----------



## _Berge_ (18. Mai 2021)

Puh, nun Naben dem üblichen PC Basteleien und zocken bleibt das Radfahren zu den alltäglichen.

Ich koche auch Recht gerne, oft asiatisch oder indisch.

Die meisten Hobbies teile ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte, wobei ich dann mehr am PC bastle (sie verliert schnell die Geduld) und sie dann eher auf dem Pferd sitzt 

Vor ca. Nem Jahr haben meine Lebensgefährtin und ich uns den Wunsch erfüllt mit dem Bogenschießen anzufangen, erstmal ohne Verein, privat und wir betreuen keinen Tag

Anbei Bilder meines Sportgerätes, das ding hat ordentlich Kraft und ist sehr präzise

Ist ein Jackalope Malachite Take down Recurve Hybrid (62"), momentan mit 30lb wurfarmen aus Bambus und einer fastflight sehne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> deinem Hobby zwingst du dich nicht.


Stimmt ja. Bei mir gehts ja auch nicht um Sport (siehe oben), auch wenn mein Hobby durchaus etwas körperliche Fitness voraussetzt. 
Das Problem ist dass der Spaß an meinem Hobby sehr stark nachlässt wenn man durch unregelmäßiges Training nix gepeilt bekommt bzw. ständig langweilige Aufbauübungen machen muss. 

Klar machts nicht jeden Tag Spaß. Aber wenn ich 2x pro Woche Spiele hab ich von 100x im Jahr 10x wirklich Spaß wenns läuft. Wenn ich jeden Tag spiele klappts 300+ mal im Jahr super. Schlechte Tage gibts immer, aber wenn man sehr regelmäßig dabei bleibt werden die von der Regel zur Seltenheit. 


Am Ende muss jeder für sich entscheiden wo er bei seinem Hobby die Ziele setzt und wie er es ausüben muss damit maximaler Spaß daran entsteht. Meine "zwingend täglich" Option ist dabei garantiert nicht für jeden passend - hat sich bei mir aber als die mit Abstand beste Variante bewährt.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich definiere Hobby anders: Zu deinem Hobby zwingst du dich nicht. Im Gegenteil: Du wendest dich deinem Hobby sogar gerne und voller Freude zu


Das ist für mich auch das wichtigste.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Mai 2021)

Ich vergaß: Bewertungen bei Amazon schreiben. Literarisch vielleicht nicht besonders wertvoll, aber "catchy" sollen sie sein.
Ziel ist es natürlich mit kostenlosen Produkten zum Testen überschwemmt zu werden und danach  Youtuber zu werden


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ziel ist es natürlich mit kostenlosen Produkten zum Testen überschwemmt zu werden und danach  Youtuber zu werden


Hatte das tatsächlich auch mal vor, in der Hoffnung mal coole Produkte für lau zu bekommen


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Mai 2021)

Naja gut, war ja nicht sooo ernst gemeint. Aber ich finde es schon irgendwie spassig; dennoch ist das ja richtig "Arbeit".
Wenn man da im Rang so weit hoch rutschen möchte, dass man wirklich mal was kostenlos zum Testen bekommt, muss man ja ständig Rezis schreiben UND natürlich auch "Likes" dafür sammeln.
Und für "Likes" muss man gut schreiben/beschreiben können. Ich neige oft dazu zu viel zu schreiben, könnte abschrecken..(omg, soo viel Text^^). Andererseits haben meine längsten Rezis die besten Bewertungen.

Aber mir gehen so nichtssagende kurze 5 Sterne  Bewertungen auf den Keks. Ein Kampf gegen die Windmühlen der seltsam guten (gekauften) Bewertungen.
Schön auch zu sehen wie Amazon oder Verkäufer manipulieren.
Bei einer Sache steht meine Bewertung ganz oben als "hilfreichste". Hat aber keine "Likes", ich glaube ich habe einfach das schönste Foto geschossen

Mein höchster Rang war mal 57.0xx, jetzt um die 105.xxx. Aber so viel kann und will ich gar nicht bestellen und bewerten bis ich mal "vine" werden könnte.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich vergaß: Bewertungen bei Amazon schreiben. Literarisch vielleicht nicht besonders wertvoll, aber "catchy" sollen sie sein.
> Ziel ist es natürlich mit kostenlosen Produkten zum Testen überschwemmt zu werden und danach  Youtuber zu werden


Ich habe bei Wikipedia schon ein paar Artikel ergänzt. Aber nur Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## stabilox (19. Mai 2021)

Neben dem Zocken und am Rechner basteln, wobei ich das Basteln leider viel zu selten mache, spiele ich, so oft ich es im Alltag zwischen Job und Familie einschieben kann, Tennis. Habe erst vor einigen Jahren als Erwachsener damit angefangen (bevor ich selber gespielt habe, fand ich Tennis immer todlangweilig ), aber kann jetzt gar nicht genug davon bekommen, wenn es ums Bälle dreschen geht. Zum Glück spielt der fast der ganze Rest der Familie auch gerne Tennis. Macht vieles leichter und ist auch schön, wenn das eigene Hobby so eine Art Familienhobby ist.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Mai 2021)

stabilox schrieb:


> bevor ich selber gespielt habe, fand ich Tennis immer todlangweilig


Zugucken und spielen sind auch immer zwei Paar Schuhe.
Zugucken bei den Profis tue ich auch nur selten und nur bei bestimmten Spielern (die Spielweise von Nadal finde ich z.B. todlangweilig).


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2021)

Habe hier noch zwei kleine Fellnasen (Hunde), mit denen ich auch gerne was unternehme oder einfach mal spazieren gehe. Wenn dann noch das Wetter mitmacht, ist es perfekt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zugucken und spielen sind auch immer zwei Paar Schuhe.
> Zugucken bei den Profis tue ich auch nur selten und nur bei bestimmten Spielern (die Spielweise von Nadal finde ich z.B. todlangweilig).


Tennis empfand ich früher immer als "Bonzensport".  Da deutlich teurer als z.B. Tischtennis im Verein oder Fußball.

Aber geguckt habe ich das früher auch viel in den 80´ern und 90´ern. Besonders wegen Steffi Graf, Boris Becker, Andre Agassi & Co. Da war der Sport richtig populär.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2021)

Unser Verein ist von Hausmeistern, Bademeistern, Fabrikarbeitern etc. aufgebaut worden weil der "Bonzenverein" der Stadt sie nicht haben wollte.
Kosten sind halt prinzipiell ein bisschen höher als z.B. beim Fußball wegen Platzaufwand und Materialkosten, aber wirklich tragisch ist es nicht.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (21. Mai 2021)

Wenn ich mal Lust auf Action und ausgiebige Schlammschlachten habe, schnappe ich mir meinen Bruder und ein paar Freunde und dann geht’s ab in die Paintball Arena. Macht mehr Bock als virtuell aufeinander loszuballern und man macht nebenher  was für seine Fitness.
Minigolf ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Oder die Rutschbahnen im Freibad entern


----------



## Kenshinaro (21. Mai 2021)

Neben der Bastelei am PC programmiere ich auf der Arbeit sowie in meiner Freizeit. Daher würde ich das auch noch als Hobby bezeichnen Ansonsten spiele ich seit einigen Jahren Klavier. Wenns mal außerhalb der 4 Wände sein soll gehe ich skaten oder Fahrrad fahren 

Nun habe ich vor ein weiteres Instrument zu lernen, eventuell Gitarre


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2021)

Klavier würde ich irgendwann auch mal gerne spielen können.
Leider ist mir Klavierunterricht aber zu teuer. Und jetzt mit Corona eh schwierig.
Uns fehlt auch noch ein Hobbyraum wo man üben kann. Ein Keyboard habe ich ja.
Unter uns hat mal ein Musikstudent gewohnt welcher Klavierunterricht für 10/Std angeboten hat.
Leider ist der wieder weggezogen.


----------



## Kenshinaro (21. Mai 2021)

Ich selber habe nie Klavierunterricht genommen. Im Internet findest du viele Informationen zum theoretisch Hintergrund. Was ich aber empfehlen kann ist, dass du dir einfach Stück aussuchst, dass du gerne spielen möchtest und einfach damit anfängst. Mit Übung wirst du schneller Erfolge erzielen als du vielleicht denkst und es motiviert ungemein. Wenn du ein paar Starttipps brauchst kannst du mich gerne privat anschreiben


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2021)

Ich mache etwas Musik mit Fruity Loops. Aber ich klicke das alles im Editor zusammen. Für ein Masterkeyboard zum einspielen habe ich hier keinen Platz usw. Von Kumpels wurden mir schon Videos gezeigt für die Grundlagen wie Akkorde, Quintenzirkel usw. Aber richtig das Instrument üben kann ich nicht.
Mal gucken wenn unser Sohn irgendwann mal auszieht ( der ist 17) wird ein Zimmer frei. Das könnte ich dann als Hobbyraum nutzen. Aber so schnell wird das nicht geschehen.   
Aber ich brauche Leute die das einen Vorort richtig zeigen Schritt für Schritt. Um richtig spielen zu lernen.
Und brauche eben mehr Platz um zu Hause üben zu können.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Mai 2021)

Also Hardware und Gaming sind schon ewig nicht mehr mein Hobby, kostet alles zu viel Zeit und Geld  PC ist schon seit Jahren nur ein Werkzeug, wie ein Oszi oder Lötkolben...

Hobbies:
1. mein (seit 9 Tagen Oldtimer) BMW 850 aus dem Bj 1991
2. Hunde, haben zwei davon
3. Aquaristik, haben einen 550Liter Becken, Unterschrank + Deckel + Beleuchtung sind Eigenbau
4. Elektronik entwickeln
5. Programmieren, hängt auch mit 4 zusammen, also Mikrocontroller und Gedöns
6.  serielle Bussysteme (vor allem CAN und MOST), reverse engineering
7. 3D-Druck, auch als Werkzeug


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Mai 2021)

Ein Hobby, dem ich schon viel zu lange nicht nachgegangen bin, ist das Tanzen. Gibt kaum etwas Vergleichbares, was meine Stimmung so schnell positiv beeinflussen kann. Dem werde ich demnächst auch wieder mehr Zeit widmen.


----------



## Manu-Em0 (27. Mai 2021)

In den letzten Monaten hat sich das je mehr sich mein körper verändert hat immer mehr richtung fitness verschoben also als haupt hobby (davor war gaming die 1)

Ist bei mir also nun:
1. Fitness/Bodybuilding
2. (Gaming und Hardware)
3. Musik (also hören) oder Youtube oder Netflix
4. Mit freunden was machen 

Hab also neben den ersten beiden nicht wirklich was anderes was man als richtiges hobby bezeichnen kann, 3 und 4 sind ja eher so naja bin da auch manchmal eher planlos und weiß dann nicht was ich machen soll und mache dann einfach sport :/


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. August 2021)

Moin in die Runde  Die Idee von deinem Thread gefällt mir, da kommen sicherlich auch interessante Hobbys zu Tage 

Ich war auch mal Bogenschießen, aber anders als _Berge_ im Verein. Dort hab ich dann gemerkt, dass ich kein Vereinsmensch bin. Wollte schon lange mal wieder schießen, aber ich weiß nicht wo... muss man ja aufpassen, dass man niemandem nen Pfeil in die Gesäßbacke jagt  Und mit meinen 34lbs Wurfarmen ist das Ding auch nicht grade ein Spielzeug...

Meine aktuellen Hobbys sind Fotografieren, Komponieren, Orgelspielen, meinen Basteldrang ausleben uvm... ^^ Macht alles sehr viel Spaß


----------



## IICARUS (29. August 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe hier noch zwei kleine Fellnasen (Hunde), mit denen ich auch gerne was unternehme oder einfach mal spazieren gehe. Wenn dann noch das Wetter mitmacht, ist es perfekt.


Mein Hobby ist aber schon immer die Leidenschaft mit PCs gewesen.

Das hat bei mir mit 15 Jahren im Jahr 1985 angefangen. Aber zu der Zeit war ich auch schon Hundeliebhaber und hatte auch ein treuen Begleiter. Habe damals aber auch Karate betrieben. Kraftsport und Ausdauer habe ich damals auch trainiert. Eines meiner Hobbys war damals auch das Fotografieren, wo ich auch viel in der Landschaft herumgezogen bin, um schöne Landschaftsbilder zu schießen. War aber nichts Professionelles, halt, was ich mir damals selbst anlernen konnte. Mit Motortechnik oder allgemein Technik habe ich mich auch schon immer gerne beschäftigt und da kam damals auch mein Moped mit ins Spiel.

Zu der Zeit war das besondere, das man sich alles selbst über Freunde oder Bekannte aneignen musste oder doch mal ein Buch lesen. 

Internet gab es ja noch nicht, daher saß ich damals auch nicht so lange am Rechner dran und habe meine Zeit eher mit Freunden verbracht, wo wir auch sehr gerne Tischtennis, Fußball und einiges immer unternommen haben. In einem Tischtennis Verein war ich zwar nicht, aber ich habe damals schon ganz gut spielen gelernt und konnte Bälle auch so andrehen, das er auf der anderen Seite wegsprang. Damit habe ich damals auch meine zukünftige Ehefrau etwas geärgert... 

Naja... hat sich dann alles gelegt als ich verheiratet war und dann auch die Kinder dazu kamen.  
Beruflich hatte ich dann auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit, da ich später im nationalen (zum Teil auch international) Fernverkehr mit dem LKW unterwegs war.

Aber mein Hobby heute ist halt mein PC und seit ein paar Jahren auch mit der verbauten Wasserkühlung.


----------



## ShiZon (30. August 2021)

Habe mehrere Hobbys, ganz klar Metal/Folkmetal, Scottish/Irish Folk hören. Gitarren spielen beides Lefty's (Linkshändergitarren), schnöde einfache Jackson (E-Klampfe) und eine wunderbar klingende Ibanez Westerngitarre, das mache ich um meine angeknackste Motorik Fit zu halten, habe HSP Heriditäre spastische Spinalparalyse seit 2012, die rechtseitig stärker ausgeprägt ist und sitze im Rollstuhl, kann aber noch ein wenig laufen, GdB 100% , nicht wundern wenn ich Behindertenwitze mache, ich darf das. Da muß ich eins meiner Lieblingszitate auspacken:

Jeder hat das Recht auf Diskriminierung  - Serdar Somuncu

Fitnessbude für das allgemeine Wohlbefinden und um die Muskeln aktiv zu beanspruchen, damit die Spastiken reduziert werden. Dadurch wird man auch beweglicher und agiler (man wird für brachiale herangehensweise gerufen *g*). Zudem spiele ich noch Rollstuhltennis in einer Inklusionsmannschaft, afaik die einzige in Deutschland vielleicht sogar in der EU oder sogar noch weiter, das weiß keiner so genau. Wir sind derzeit 2 Rollifahrer in der Mannschaft und spielen nur die Doppel und wir treten auch Richtig bei LK Turnieren an, jetzt am 5.9. haben wir ein Auswärtsspiel.

Die Regeln sind die selben wie beim Tennis, nur das der Ball zwei mal aufkommen darf, dabei ist unwichtig wo, er darf auch außerhalb des Spielfeldes aufkommen. Viele Spieler auch aus dem eigenen Team haben ein Problem mit meinem Spielstil, wahr früher ein recht passabler Hobby Tischtennisspieler, mit fieser Slice und Stopballgeschichte. Mußte aber von rechts auf links umlernen, was mittlerweile ganz gut klappt. Richtig böse mein Rückhandslice, wenn ich optimal zum Ball stehe.

Tja, was noch zu meinen Hobbys zählt ist rumblödeln, in jeder erdenklichen Form, Zynismus, Sarkasmus, Ironie, Wortspiele die ich ebenfalls liebe und die Krönung Selbstironie.


----------



## True Monkey (30. August 2021)

Meine Hobbys ........16 und 21 inzwischen 

Dann ist da noch K1 aber nicht mehr aktiv lediglich als Zuschauer 
Eigentlich darf ich nichts mehr von dem woran ich lange Spass hatte .........mit 55 fällt viel flach besonders mit einer neuen Herzklappe 

Ich soll mich nicht aufregen ...mich nicht anstrengen .....und besten nie mehr vö....

Aber ein Hobby habe ich noch .....meine Frau 
Als Hobby bezeichnet man doch das was sinnlos Kohle verbrennt oder ?


----------



## IICARUS (30. August 2021)

Eines meiner Hobbys war auch mich mit 50ccm Motorroller zu beschäftigen.

Bis 2010 habe ich mich auch in großen bekannten Foren sehr aktiv mit herumgetrieben, bis ich dann 2010 mit solch einem Motorroller einen sehr schweren Verkehrsunfall hatte. Heute beschäftige ich mich stark mit meinem PC und habe diesen auch schon mehrmals mit der Wasserkühlung umgebaut, damit ich was zu tun habe. Unsere zwei Hunde helfen mir auch täglich mich etwas zu bewegen, da ich zuvor nicht viel unternommen habe und kaum an die frische Luft kam.

Seit dem Unfall sitze ich auch im Rollstuhl und habe eine Schwerbehinderung von GdB 100% (aG). 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Als Hobby bezeichnet man doch das was sinnlos Kohle verbrennt oder ?


Ups... kenne ich irgendwoher...


----------



## ShiZon (30. August 2021)

Ilcarus du bist auch Rollifahrer, ein Artgenosse.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2021)

@Shi_Zon Inklusionsmannschaft = ihr spielt die Doppel gegen Fußgänger?


----------



## ShiZon (30. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Shi_Zon Inklusionsmannschaft = ihr spielt die Doppel gegen Fußgänger?


Ja, so schauts aus *an SSA denk*


----------



## Micha0208 (20. November 2021)

Meine Hobbys haben leider stark abgenommen seit ich, Stoffwechselbedingt starke Depressionen und Ängste entwickelt habe und nicht mehr arbeitsfähig bin...

Seit dem ich weiß, das der Zustand chronisch ist und ich auch nicht mehr ins Berufsleben zurückkehren werde ist es echt schwer.

Habe aber einige Hobbys, die mich halbwegs oben halten (PC-Technik u. Gaming außen vor)

1.) Ein Hund als treuer Begleiter + Hundesport aller Art (Vereinsmäßig u. dementsprechend gute Sozialkontakte)
2.) Süsswasser-Aquaristik: Ich züchte Skalare seit mittlerweile über 12 Jahren und bin ebenfalls stolz auf meinen Wasserpflanzendschungel (reine Aquaristik seit über 34 Jahren...)
3.) Modellflug habe ich aufgegeben
4.) Angelschein: Habe ich vor Jahren gemacht, möchte ich gerne nächstes Jahr nutzen, weil ich jetzt Zeit habe
5.) Bogenschießen würde mich noch interessieren, mit Gasdruckwaffen mußte ich schon während meiner Bundeswehr-Zeit genug hantieren
@RyzA : Danke! Für mich ist die relativ neue Lebenssituation noch schwer zu akzeptieren.
Hilft natürlich, zu regestrieren, dass auch viele Andere sich durchbeißen müssen.

Aber mein Tip an alle:
Schafft Euch einen Hund an und Ihr habt einen Freund fürs Leben .
Ohne meinen Hund wäre ich die letzten 6 Monate untergegangen...
Aber mit Hund muß man immer raus und kann das wie ich sogar mit sportlichem Ehrgeiz verbinden


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2021)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Meine Hobbys haben leider stark abgenommen seit ich, Stoffwechselbedingt starke Depressionen und Ängste entwickelt habe und nicht mehr arbeitsfähig bin...
> 
> Seit dem ich weiß, das der Zustand chronisch ist und ich auch nicht mehr ins Berufsleben zurückkehren werde ist es echt schwer.


Ich habe dir dazu mal eine PN geschrieben.


Micha0208 schrieb:


> 2.) Süsswasser-Aquaristik: Ich züchte Skalare seit mittlerweile über 12 Jahren und bin ebenfalls stolz auf meinen Wasserpflanzendschungel (reine Aquaristik seit über 34 Jahren...)


Aquaristik finde ich sehr entspannend.


Micha0208 schrieb:


> Aber mein Tip an alle:
> Schafft Euch einen Hund an und Ihr habt einen Freund fürs Leben .
> Ohne meinen Hund wäre ich die letzten 6 Monate untergegangen...
> Aber mit Hund muß man immer raus und kann das wie ich sogar mit sportlichem Ehrgeiz verbinden


Wollen wir später mal wenn wir in Rente sind.


----------



## Eyren (21. November 2021)

Na dann will ich auch mal.

Abseits von Hardware und Gaming fasziniert mich vorallem der Kraftsport. Allerdings kein Fitness/Bodybuilding sondern mehr in Richtung Strongmen.

Dieses typische 5% KFA Aussehen mit rasierter Brust und Stolz geschwelltem Bizeps ist einfach nie meine Welt gewesen. Zumal ich mir albern vorkomme wenn ich mit so kleinem Gewichten hunderte wiederholungen "pumpe". Erinnert mich immer so an 80er Jahre Aerobic.

Zwar betreibe ich den Strongmensport nicht wirklich, da mir sowohl das Studio als auch das Equipment fehlt aber das kompensiere ich dann einfach mit zu schweren Gewichten und der Arbeit. (Kabeltrommeln Schultern, Datenschränke heben,  Firmenwagen per Kette ziehen.)

Abseits davon habe ich eigentlich keine Hobbys,  ich bin 6 Tage die Woche zwischen 10-14std. von zu Hause weg.
Zwischendurch versuche ich noch 5mal in der Woche zu trainieren.

Als kleines Hobby könnte man wenn noch das Fahrrad bezeichnen, wobei das in letzter Zeit auch immer weniger wird.


----------



## Noel1987 (21. November 2021)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine CNC Fräse selber gebaut und für sie wärmeren Tage habe ich ein RC Elektro offroader


----------



## compisucher (9. Februar 2022)

Ha...ich grabe mal den Fred wieder aus.
Ist schwierig für mich eine Linie zw. echtem Hobby und Interesse zu ziehen.
Interessen gibt es unzählige, Hobbys definiere ich mal übern Zeitaufwand, Familie spielt übergeordnet die größte Rolle.
Somit absteigend nach Zeitaufwand:
1. Wir haben aktuell (nur) noch 4 Hunde (waren mal up to 8 Nasen) = ausgiebige Spaziergänge oder Wanderungen mit dem Minirudel zusammen mit meiner Frau und  am liebsten dort, wo man kaum Menschen trifft.
2. Heimwerken im Sinne von Bauen: Treppe hier, Terrasse da, Carport neu, Beleuchtung dort, es gibt immer was zu tun und ich mache es sehr, sehr gerne und am liebsten alleine für mich. Conny Reimann Style wäre bzgl. Ausrüstung und Umfang nicht wirklich sehr übertrieben.
3. Im weitesten Sinne Astronomie, ein Konglomerat aus diversen Fachgebieten, aktuell interessieren mich Extrasolare Planeten am meisten. Dazu gehört aber auch Geochronologie und ähnliche Themen für mich.  In der Astrophysik und Kosmologie schwächle ich ein wenig.
4. Lesen, habe immer 2-3 Bücher irgendwo herumliegen und schätze die eigene Bibliothek auf irgendwas um die 1.500 Bücher (meine Frau hat mind. noch mal dieselbe Anzahl an Büchern herumflaggen).
5. Bogenschießen, aber nur im Sommer und nur auf Zieltrails, nix dröge Scheibe. Könnte auch Punkt 6. vorne liegen, schwer abzuschätzen.
6. Sci-Fi (mit den Büchern verbunden), aber auch viele Filme. Larry Niven ist einer meiner Lieblingsgautoren. Bin absoluter Fan vom StarWars Universum (das ist mutmaßlich so ähnlich als würde man zugeben, gerne zu McDonalds zu gehen )
7. Flugzeuge/Technik jeder Art und ich darf mit einer gehörigen Portion Stolz verkünden, dass meine nunmehr 17jährige Tochter schon mit 16 ihren Segelflugschein erfolgreich absolvierte und ein klein wenig und vollkommen unbeeinflusst von mir in die Fußstapfen vom Papa tritt. Ihr Lebenstraum ist "Flying Animaldoctor" irgendwo ganz weit weg.
Ich selbst schaffe es jedes Jahr gerade so mit ach und krach die notwendigen Flugstunden zum Scheinerhalt für den Schönwetter-PPL aufzubringen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ha...ich grabe mal den Fred wieder aus.
> Ist schwierig für mich eine Linie zw. echtem Hobby und Interesse zu ziehen.
> Interessen gibt es unzählige, Hobbys definiere ich mal übern Zeitaufwand, Familie spielt übergeordnet die größte Rolle.
> Somit absteigend nach Zeitaufwand:
> ...


Wow, ich mag Menschen mit so vielen verschiedenen Interessen/Hobbys. Bist bestimmt ein super Gesprächspartner. Wie schaffst du das alles eigentlich mit der Zeit?


----------



## compisucher (9. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wow, ich mag Menschen mit so vielen verschiedenen Interessen/Hobbys. Bist bestimmt ein super Gesprächspartner. Wie schaffst du das alles eigentlich mit der Zeit?


Danke für die Blumen.
Na ja, Frühaufsteher (ca. 5  Uhr) , erste Runde mit den Nasen, dann auf Arbeit (1h Fahrt) um 6:30 Uhr, werkeln bis ca. 17:30 Uhr, dann zurück und mit meiner besseren Hälfte dann 2. Runde (1-2 h).
Unser jüngster Hund, Irischer Wolfshund als Welpe im letzten Mai:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Abend schmökern wir zusammen in Büchern und quatschen darüber, was wir gelesen haben oder noch lesen.
TV sehr selten an, alle 2 Tage gönne ich mir 1 h Daddeln am PC. Mehr brauche ich auch nicht.
Regulärer Tag schon durch.

Da selbständig, habe ich Freiräume für meine Hobbys primär am Wochenende.
Bei schönem Wetter wird herumgewerkelt am im Haus oder sonstwo.
Zum Beispiel eine neue Außentreppe im September:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder mit unserem alten Ami-Truck eine Tonne Trockenbeton geholt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Winter wird eben mal ein Terrarium gebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hin und wieder auf den Flugplatz bei mir um die Ecke (St. Johann in Tirol), hier meine Kleine beim ersten Solo mit Motorsegler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzum, die Woche ist immer zu kurz und der Tag könnte 48 h haben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> Na ja, Frühaufsteher (ca. 5  Uhr) , erste Runde mit den Nasen, dann auf Arbeit (1h Fahrt) um 6:30 Uhr, werkeln bis ca. 17:30 Uhr, dann zurück und mit meiner besseren Hälfte dann 2. Runde (1-2 h).
> Unser jüngster Hund, Irischer Wolfshund als Welpe im letzten Mai:
> 
> ...


Du scheinst ein wunderschönes Leben zu haben und ich gönne es dir vom Herzen! Super Aussicht beim 1. Bild, schön die Berge im Hintergrund, genau mein Geschmack, ist das bei euch vor dem Haus?


----------



## compisucher (9. Februar 2022)

Merci. 
Ja, wir hatten vor 20 Jahren Glück und konnten relativ günstig ein Grundstück am Rande eines kleinen Dorfes und somit am Waldrand erwerben. Das Häuschen ist eher bescheiden, aber es reicht uns (10x7,5 m mit ca. 140 m² Wohnfläche). Alles selbst gebaut/gemauert/ge - weissonstwas, nur das Dach kam von einer Zimmerei.
Hat wie immer Vor- und Nachteile.
Musste zum Abbezahlen fast 15 Jahre nach München reinfahren zum arbeiten, jeden Tag 2x2 h nur fahren und dann noch zwischendurch 10-12 h kloppen.
Und im Winter jedes Jahr 2-3 m Schnee, das ist als Tourist schön, wenn aber du jeden Morgen schippen musst, damit man zur Arbeit kommt, sieht die Perspektive etwas anders aus.
Vorteile sind natürlich, dass die Kinder praktische im Wald und der Natur groß geworden sind und wir bis heute das Haus nicht abschließen müssen, weil keine Sau das kleine Haus mit veralgter Fassade am Waldrand beachtet.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Merci.
> Ja, wir hatten vor 20 Jahren Glück und konnten relativ günstig ein Grundstück am Rande eines kleinen Dorfes und somit am Waldrand erwerben. Das Häuschen ist eher bescheiden, aber es reicht uns (10x7,5 m mit ca. 140 m² Wohnfläche). Alles selbst gebaut/gemauert/ge - weissonstwas, nur das Dach kam von einer Zimmerei.
> Hat wie immer Vor- und Nachteile.
> Musste zum Abbezahlen fast 15 Jahre nach München reinfahren zum arbeiten, jeden Tag 2x2 h nur fahren und dann noch zwischendurch 10-12 h kloppen.
> ...


Trotz Kehrseiten klingt es wundervoll😍


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2022)

Der Compisucher hat garantiert keine lange Weile. 

In den Bergen mal Urlaub machen fände ich ok. Aber wohnen möchte ich da nicht.
Wie du ja selber geschrieben hast mit dem Schnee usw.
Ich bin froh wenn es gar keinen Schnee gibt im Winter.
Früher als Kind fand ich das toll aber jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## compisucher (9. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Trotz Kehrseiten klingt es wundervoll😍


Ich beklage mich auch nicht im Geringsten.
Es ist das Leben, was wir haben wollen.
Mir ging aber ein paar mal der A. auf Grundeis, weil ich mich in der Zeit paar Mal völlig neu aufrappeln musste (Jobverluste und meine erste Fa. ging Pleite "Dank" meiner Gutmütigkeit).
Das kostet schon Kraft und man ist manchmal am verzweifeln, wenn am Monatsende kaum mehr Geld für einen Aldi-Einkauf übrig bleibt.
Seit 4 Monaten endlich schuldenfrei...


RyzA schrieb:


> Der Compisucher hat garantiert keine lange Weile.
> 
> In den Bergen mal Urlaub machen fände ich ok. Aber wohnen möchte ich da nicht.
> Wie du ja selber geschrieben hast mit dem Schnee usw.
> ...


Es ist eben so, dass ich mittlerweile auch 56 bin.
In jüngeren Jahren steckst du 4-6 Monate Winter weg, mittlerweile ist es einfach nur noch sehr körperlich anstrengend und ich brauche das Weisse Zeugs nur noch für Heiligabend, damit die Enkel von der großen Tochter glücklich sind.

Edit:
Die Treppe von vorhin vor 5 Tagen im Schnee...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich beklage mich auch nicht im Geringsten.
> Es ist das Leben, was wir haben wollen.
> Mir ging aber ein paar mal der A. auf Grundeis, weil ich mich in der Zeit paar Mal völlig neu aufrappeln musste (Jobverluste und meine erste Fa. ging Pleite "Dank" meiner Gutmütigkeit).
> Das kostet schon Kraft und man ist manchmal am verzweifeln, wenn am Monatsende kaum mehr Geld für einen Aldi-Einkauf übrig bleibt.
> ...


Ihr habt es durchgestanden und das ist was letzten Endes zählt. Außerdem was wäre der Tag ohne die Nacht, die Gesundheit ohne die Krankheit, das Haben ohne das Verlieren? Gerade schwere Zeiten lassen einen die guten Zeiten wertschätzen. Okay, das reicht an AzRa-eLs Weisheiten für heute, jetzt muss ich weiter am PC stupide Videogames zocken


----------



## seventyseven (9. Februar 2022)

Ich habe seit 2012 den Motorradführerschein und bin seit 9 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren (besitze auch keins)
Wäre eigentlich etwas, was ich gerne Aufleben lassen würde. 

Ich lese sehr gerne und viel. Egal ob ein Roman, Comic oder Manga. Ich konsumiere fast alles was in mein Interessensgebiet fällt. 

Eine große Leidenschaft von mir sind auch Gundam-Kits und vergleichbares. Hauptsächlich aber Master-Grade. Will ich aber auch seit langem auf die nächste Stufe heben (Alle Teile mit Airbrush bemalen samt shading etc., Linien nachziehen, Decals ordentlich aufbringen) da fehlt es mir jedoch noch am Equipment.

Aktuell gebe ich viel zu viel Geld für Lesestoff aus.


----------

